# Mud motor issues!



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

How far above the transom to you mount a mud motor? i have a 20HP vtwin on a 360 degree mount... seems like its too low on the boat. (mount bolted to the transom) and just doesnt seem right... SLLLOOOOWWWW moving and barley clears the boat when storing to travel on trailer.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Is your motor a tall or short transom model? Long shaft or surface drive? How tall is the transom on your boat?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

14X36 boat... ill measure the transom when i get home... Long tail, Bill salt frame RIP BILL!


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Most long tails are designed to be mounted on a short transom boat so around 16 inches if I remember right.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

If you're running slow your mount isn't likely to be the problem, most likely it's your prop or cav plate. On a 20hp you will most likely be running a 9x4 or 9x5 prop, measure your prop and if it's worn down to less than 8 1/2" or so you probably need to replace it. Other than that it's possible that the shaft might be slipping, check your U-joint on both the motor side and shaft side and make sure that everything is tight and that you haven't lost a key or set screw. Your cav plate should be set up to run just under the surface when you are up and running, that could affect your speed a bit too.

JB is right, standard short transom is 16" and tall is 20".


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Does the motor need to be above the transom? The mount I have is bolted even with the top and then the motor sits even with the transom or just a touch lower... I see other clamp on type mounts that have the motor sitting up above more. My speed seems to be an issue and it doesnt push through the mud like others. I get maybe 9-10MPH empty... 20HP vtwin on a 14X36 shouldnt it fly? LOL


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Pics might help..


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Ya you definitely got something going on if your only hitting 9-10 mph empty my boat is a 1548 and I'm running more then 10mph with a 16hp loaded with 2 guys and 2 kids plus a dog.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm still betting that it's a prop issue.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> I'm still betting that it's a prop issue.


+1 Im betting your right. to big, to small, or worn out and has no cup.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

check your prop man. im beating it that. my motor sit right down on the transom. you will see a big difference when you get a new prop put on.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks guys... I will take some pics and measure the prop!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

whats your rpm at that blistering speed?


old prop?

new prop?

high rpm while wet will indicate worn prop, or cav plate issues, or a slipping connection somewhere. does it "want" to stay in the water or pop around on ya?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been meaning to get a tach on it... havent done so yet... One thought was the motor wasnt reving up very high... doesnt seem like the throttle has much movement. What throttle you boys running? I have seen the bike handle style. Cheap to rig up?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I personally like the lawn mower style throttle instead of the bike grip because you can set it and it stays there. Bike style you have to keep constant pressure on it and it can wear out your hand on a long run! You can pick up a replacement throttle and cable for less than $10 usually.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Mark. 
You might just have to much weight for your setup. I have a 14x42 with a 18hp LT with a load and the blind on the boat I am around 9 or 10 mph. If I remove the blind and some of the load it will run 20mph. Try running the boat empty and see your results. A little larger boat with the same motor and load might run better because it distributes the weight better.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Markthehunter88 said:


> I have been meaning to get a tach on it... havent done so yet... One thought was the motor wasnt reving up very high... doesnt seem like the throttle has much movement. What throttle you boys running? I have seen the bike handle style. Cheap to rig up?


If you can't get the engine to rev you either have to much prop or load for that prop


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> Mark.
> You might just have to much weight for your setup. I have a 14x42 with a 18hp LT with a load and the blind on the boat I am around 9 or 10 mph. If I remove the blind and some of the load it will run 20mph. Try running the boat empty and see your results. A little larger boat with the same motor and load might run better because it distributes the weight better.


Hoopermat he said earlier he can only go 9-10 mph empty so something isn't right.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

duckilla said:


> Hoopermat he said earlier he can only go 9-10 mph empty so something isn't right.


I didn't see that he said empty.
Some people don't realize how heavy a blind can get. When mine is wet I'll bet it's pushing 250lbs


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah that's why I don't have a blind on my boat adds to much weight to what I'm already carrying plus I have been able to hide it pretty well anyways


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Pumpgunner said:


> I personally like the lawn mower style throttle instead of the bike grip because you can set it and it stays there. Bike style you have to keep constant pressure on it and it can wear out your hand on a long run! You can pick up a replacement throttle and cable for less than $10 usually.


Any pics of this? How to? I am interested in doing this on mine.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

This is the clearest pic I have at the moment but it's easy as pie to do-bolt the lever to your handle, run the cable back to your engine's throttle and secure it, adjust it to open and close all the way, and zip tie the cable to the handle of your motor. You may need to adjust the nut on top of the throttle arm just a bit until you hit the sweet spot where it's not too stiff but will stay in one spot.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> I personally like the lawn mower style throttle instead of the bike grip because you can set it and it stays there. Bike style you have to keep constant pressure on it and it can wear out your hand on a long run! You can pick up a replacement throttle and cable for less than $10 usually.


 Where you buying your throttle cables? I could use a spare.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've gotten the last 2 from Home Depot-they have a universal replacement kit for like $7. Ipaco is a good source too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> I've gotten the last 2 from Home Depot-they have a universal replacement kit for like $7. Ipaco is a good source too.


 Good information! I never thought about picking one up at the Depot. Thanks!


----------

